# Cleaning old frame and saving original decals



## Ernbar (Nov 22, 2019)

What method can I use to safely clean an old frame without damaging the old decals and what can I use to revive the old finish? Thanks.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 29, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> What method can I use to safely clean an old frame without damaging the old decals and what can I use to revive the old finish? Thanks.



I first determine if it is a silk screen or an actual decal. If it is a silkscreen (Stingray chainguards are a good example not to wet) then it is easily damaged with any liquid cleaner.

If it is a decal, I first remove any surface grime with very light pressure using a moist clean rag that is constantly being turned to a clean part. Finish Line bicycle cleaner is what I use as the liquid. Do not grind grit, sand, etc. into the decals or use harsh cleaners.

Once the surface is clean I use a new soft bristle toothbrush and Finish Line bicycle cleaner to remove yellowing. I only soak the bristles and use a very light scrubbing motion. Do not soak the decal or leave liquid sitting on it for long periods of time. I use use very light pressure as these decals can be quite thin and easily damaged in cleaning. Having good lighting and a hand magnifier are very helpful to prevent going in too deep. However, many decals are quite durable and will clean nicely if you are patient and do it correctly.

If the decal does not clean sufficiently with the above, I then try using fine rubbing compound with very light pressure with a soft, clean cloth and have had good success on tougher yellowing.

I revive dead paint by cleaning it first. Once I have removed foreign materials on the OG paint (oil flow, tar, paint spatters, etc.) I then use a fine rubbing compound with a "spit shine" technique That involves using a water moistened, clean, 100% cotton cloth twirled around the end of my index finger. As in any cleaning, test a small hidden area of paint before proceeding. You must be careful as you can rub right through to primer if the paint is thin. Look at the rag and see how much of the OG color is coming off. Once you start to see a big reduction is the color change you have removed most of the dead paint and should stop rubbing it at that point.

I finish up with a nice coat of Turtle Wax. Do not clear coat the paint unless you want to kill the value of the project.

I have included a few B/A pics below.


----------

